# Cube Sump Design



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm thinking about designs for a cube sump. The goal is to be have a skimmer, filter sock, and as big of a refugium as possible.

I came up with this basic design, and worked out a few options.










Option 1:

- Panel A is a series of baffles
- Panel B is slitted, allowing water to flow from refugium to pump
- Panel C is a separator

Concern: water flows directly from skimmer to pump, refugium won't have a good circulation

Option 2:

- Panel A is a separator
- Panel B and C are both slitted, allowing water to flow from skimmer to refugium then to pump

Concern: no baffles

I would like to hear some comments on the two options I proposed, or new suggestions, or comments on the dimensions involved.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I like Option 1. 

I would "Tee" a pipe off the return with a ball valve, into the refugium if you want to create some circulation.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

twobytwo said:


> I like Option 1.
> 
> I would "Tee" a pipe off the return with a ball valve, into the refugium if you want to create some circulation.


Interesting! Can you explain a bit more how that would work?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have something similar but totally different.

1st section return with sock then separate compartment with skimmer teeth into return pump then small section with refugium. I have a tee off on the return pump that allows me to add a reactor and out of the reactor Carbon/GFO is tubing that creates circulation that you want . but some would just add a small powerhead


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Personally I would forgo the big fuge for a big skimmer area. If you goal for the fuge is to nutrient control it won't be big enough anyway. If your goal is to have somewhere to grow pods you can still do that in a smaller space. Get as big a skimmer as you can and make the chamber for it as big as it needs to be. 
That's what I would do.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I had another idea:










I think this could work, but would there be any problems with placing the skimmer after the refugium flow wise? For example, would it reduce pod population?


----------

